# royal blue marble halfmoon pair



## royalbluehalfmoon78 (Jan 6, 2017)

i have a male royal blue marble/butterfly and a female royal blue marble that i plan to spawn soon. when i bought the male he was a royal blue butterfly but now has begun to "marble out" and losing the butterfly pattern and becoming blue. The female also had a white patch on her fins which has now "marbled out". 

this is the boy before he marbled out 





this is the girl 




they have spawned once before but since it was their first time, the spawn wasnt successful.
i plan on re-spawning them in a few days.


----------



## royalbluehalfmoon78 (Jan 6, 2017)

here is the spawning tank setup! there is also a glimpse of what the male looks like now 




plan on breeding them tomorrow or the day after


----------



## Didgeridoo (Nov 10, 2016)

Wow! Is he ever marbling out eh? Beautiful pair!


----------



## ShadeSlayer (Jul 20, 2015)

subbing ;0)


----------



## royalbluehalfmoon78 (Jan 6, 2017)

thanks guys !


----------



## KodaPlusMore (Jul 14, 2016)

Oh beautiful! I have a speical place in my heart for blue and white halfmoons (sip Koda~) they should make some beautiful fry!


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

They look amazing


----------



## royalbluehalfmoon78 (Jan 6, 2017)

KodaPlusMore said:


> Oh beautiful! I have a speical place in my heart for blue and white halfmoons (sip Koda~) they should make some beautiful fry!


so do i, the colour combination is so beautiful!


----------



## royalbluehalfmoon78 (Jan 6, 2017)

MysticSky22301 said:


> They look amazing


thank you!!


----------



## royalbluehalfmoon78 (Jan 6, 2017)

here is an update on the pair. i am continuing to condition them and i add the female to his tank daily for 2 min and feed them mosquito larvae from my pond outside in order to get them into spawning condition (i have been doing this for 1 week and 5 days). i plan on putting them in the spawning tank later tonight. 

note: the female has a bit of damage from last spawn but she is very keen to spawn and damage is healing well otherwise i wouldn't be spawning her.


----------



## galaxyfish429 (Dec 26, 2015)

I'm in love! They are both so beautiful. Best of luck to you and the pair!


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

I'm hoping to do a spawn log soon, probably my butterfly EE Geno ct Candy and my salamander EE lady Ruby


----------



## royalbluehalfmoon78 (Jan 6, 2017)

galaxyfish429 said:


> I'm in love! They are both so beautiful. Best of luck to you and the pair!


thank you!!! they are in the spawn tank now, hes starting his nest and shes flirting through the cup so i will hopefully release her tomorrow !


----------



## royalbluehalfmoon78 (Jan 6, 2017)

MysticSky22301 said:


> I'm hoping to do a spawn log soon, probably my butterfly EE Geno ct Candy and my salamander EE lady Ruby


wow they sound amazing!!! id love to see photos ! they sound very interesting


----------



## rencolestevens (Oct 20, 2016)

i have a LOT to learn still... do you mind if I ask what 'marbled out' means?


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

"Marbling" Means one color is taken over by another. In this case, white is taken over by blue. I have a HMPK (Halfmoon Plakat... Shortfinned Halfmoon) that was originally red and clear with a little bit of white, and now he's blue. 

Excited for this spawn!


----------



## royalbluehalfmoon78 (Jan 6, 2017)

just a little update...... the male decided that he did not want to make a bubble nest, so ive separated them into different containers and within the first hour of their separation, he build a nest :/ im not impressed.... i will be on holidays so i will be breeding them after the 28th of January .


----------



## SusieG (Oct 19, 2015)

royalbluehalfmoon78 said:


> just a little update...... the male decided that he did not want to make a bubble nest, so ive separated them into different containers and within the first hour of their separation, he build a nest :/ im not impressed.... i will be on holidays so i will be breeding them after the 28th of January .


Just keep conditioning are they heated when not in the spawning tank as well? When I Hagen someone that will not nest an they have been in the spawning tank a day or so ( female still in the container) I will release the female and see if that helps. As long as she is showing signs of submission first. It takes mine a day or two sometimes. My HMPK spawn was like that. He made a crappy nest the first day, then almost nothing the next day, so I let her out. The day I had eggs lol


----------

